# Free Malted Barley



## johnno (19/8/07)

I have an oversupply at the moment and would rather give it away than feed the local birds.

I have about 20-25 kg of ale and there is about 3-4 kg of melanoidin(probably weyermann).

You will need to bring your own container/sack as I need the one it is in now.

Pick up in Werribee. First in first served.

cheers
johnno


----------



## NickB (19/8/07)

Wow, generous gesture there Johnno!

Pity the drive from Noosa is just a few K's too far....And I just emptied my only sack of Ale malt too!

Someone in Melbourne is going to get a great deal! Good on you Johnno!


----------



## lucas (19/8/07)

damn, why is Werribee so damn far away. if it's not gone by next weekend I'll think about making the trip over your way.


----------



## Gnome (19/8/07)

I'll take it


----------



## johnno (19/8/07)

Gnome said:


> I'll take it



Gnome, There have been a couple of other claims for it from earlier today.
If they fall through I'll let you know.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Gnome (19/8/07)

Damn!


----------



## deckedoutdaz (19/8/07)

i'm just wondering why your giving it away???....its not like its going to go mouldy!!!.......

Daz


----------



## johnno (19/8/07)

deckedoutdaz said:


> i'm just wondering why your giving it away???....its not like its going to go mouldy!!!.......
> 
> Daz




I'm doing my good samaritan bit for the brewing hood.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## deckedoutdaz (19/8/07)

Johnno, you are just plain, NICE.....aint many like you left....

makes me feel proud to be part of this forum.....

Daz


----------



## Tony (19/8/07)

since when did aldi start selling malted barly ?

might be dodgy 

hehe

cheers


----------



## johnno (19/8/07)

Tony said:


> since when did aldi start selling malted barly ?
> 
> might be dodgy
> 
> ...



Tony,
Don't knock what can be found at Aldi  

cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (19/8/07)

hehe


----------



## NRB (21/8/07)

Awesome gesture Johnno; I probably would've tried to brew some sort of barleywine myself if I needed to clear some stok.


----------



## johnno (28/8/07)

Due to unforseen circumstances this batch is up for the taking again.

PM me if you want it. Otherwise I i may just get of my lazy unbrewing at the moment arse and make a giant barley wine.

cheers
johnno


----------



## voota (28/8/07)

I'll take it Johnno!


----------



## johnno (28/8/07)

Glad it went quicker this time.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Fents (28/8/07)

i was gonna say....whats the world come to johnno if a man cant even give away free malt!


----------



## domonsura (28/8/07)

Well if you were in SA, you would have only had to let the thought get into your head, and you would have had half of Adelaide on your doorstep


----------



## johnno (6/11/07)

I have another 20 kg of ale malt if anyone is interested.

Pickup only and byo bag/sack.

I'll take a 6 pack of your finest as a barter as supplies are low here at the moment.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/11/07)

Are you some kind of charitable institution Johnno?


----------



## redbeard (7/11/07)

The first hit is always free ...


----------



## Fents (7/11/07)

redbeard said:


> The first hit is always free ...



:lol: classic.


----------



## johnno (8/11/07)

Still no takers on this?



Cortez The Killer said:


> Are you some kind of charitable institution Johnno?



Yes Cortez, for the brewing community  . I can't brew at the moment and I would rather pass it on than use it for bird seed. It is perfectly good malt.




redbeard said:


> The first hit is always free ...



and thats a fact jack...
*rubs hands with glee*

I'll get you hooked on the good stuff.

LOL

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/11/07)

johnno said:


> Still no takers on this?
> Yes Cortez, for the brewing community  . I can't brew at the moment and I would rather pass it on than use it for bird seed. It is perfectly good malt.
> and thats a fact jack...
> *rubs hands with glee*
> ...



Johnno.... I can put you on to somebody who may be interested.  

Warren -


----------



## domonsura (8/11/07)

:lol::lol::lol: I'm not sure it would quite get him there...............


----------



## johnno (8/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Johnno.... I can put you on to somebody who may be interested.
> 
> Warren -






domonsura said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I'm not sure it would quite get him there...............



Depends on how fine and "powdery" the crush is.

cheers
johnno

You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message


----------



## johnno (5/6/08)

I have an unopened bag of Powells Pilsner malt that I need to swap with a 6 pack of your finest.

I purchased this in April last year and have not been able to use. Pickup only in Werribee.


----------



## Hutch (5/6/08)

johnno said:


> I have an unopened bag of Powells Pilsner malt that I need to swap with a 6 pack of your finest.
> 
> I purchased this in April last year and have not been able to use. Pickup only in Werribee.


Happy to take it off your hands!
PM sent.


----------



## johnno (5/6/08)

Gone.

cheers
johnno


----------



## pb unleaded (5/6/08)

> I have an unopened bag of Powells Pilsner malt that I need to swap with a 6 pack of your finest.
> 
> I purchased this in April last year and have not been able to use. Pickup only in Werribee.



I have a 6 pack of my finest that I need to swap with an unopened bag of Powells Pilsner malt.

I brewed this in April this year and have not been able to drink it. Pickup only in Hampton Park.


----------

